
Ask HN: Could Auto Correct prevent killers from gaining infamy from their deeds? - sigmaprimus
All we need to do is add the monster&#x27;s name to a dictionary and have social media platforms change the name to &quot;The monster that...&quot; sort of a white&#x2F;black list of bad people that commit despicable acts. Maybe?
======
nilskidoo
As long as culture treats celebrities and other self-serving persons like
heroes, I think not. It's like taking down Confederate monuments. Obviously
they inspire the wrong people, but ideally many more can be reminded to learn
from the mistakes of history. Sweeping everything _bad_ under the rug just
makes a rug begging to be tripped over.

------
philpem
I like the idea, certainly.

The trick is going to be getting news organisations to adopt it.

